# Texas Instruments adquiere Luminary Micro



## Chico3001 (May 15, 2009)

> Dallas (14 de mayo de 2009).- Texas Instruments Inc. anuncio hoy que expandira su linea de microcontroladores con la adquisicion de Luminary Micro, El lider de mercado en fabricacion de microcontroladores de 32 bits ARM Cortex M3. La adicion de la familia de microcontroladores Stellaris de Luminary acelerara la habilidad de TI para ser el proveedor con el portafolio mas completo de microcontroladores en el mercado [.....]




No se ustedes.... pero la verdad me agrado escuchar esa noticia... creo que hara el desarrollo con ARM mas accesible en paises donde es muy complejo acceder a esta tecnologia...


----------

